# AGM Battery



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know about AGM batteries but the places I have called for flooded batteries around the DFW area are :

Continental Battery 
Metroplex Battery
Interstate Battery
Mr. Battery

These places I was using to get a Deep Cycle battery for an EV Traction Pack. You did not specify what type of battery you were looking for : large deep cycle, small deep cycle, starter battery, etc. More details may be needed to know what you are looking for.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I noticed the other day that Sam's Club has a lot of AGM's, even replacements for motorized wheelchairs etc, with decent pricing. Main worry, are they a quality battery, or seconds.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

TexomaEV said:


> I noticed the other day that Sam's Club has a lot of AGM's, even replacements for motorized wheelchairs etc, with decent pricing. Main worry, are they a quality battery, or seconds.


In my experience Sam's batteries are either made by US Battery or Interstate. I am an electrical engineer with Verizon in DFW and the best distributor is Southwest Battery. They carry Trojans, C&D, Surrette, and all the major brands and should be able to direct you to a local retailer if you know what you are wanting. You do realize AGM will cost you 2 to 4 times more than a standard FLA right?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sears Platinum batteries are actually Hawker/Odyssey AGM's, probably the best AGM available.


----------

